# Spray Electrical Tape



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I was down to 3 out of 15 LED lights on on one side and 1 of 15 on the other side on my boat trailer lights that are 17 months old, so I sprang for new ones. Lesson learned is don't lose the receipt, but considering I had to redo the connections due to corrosion so many times that I was out of wire, and it may not have mattered.

Did some research to try and improve on the corrosion problems I had over the past year and found a post about using liquid electrical tape. The only one I found at HD was spray. I thought it would be brush on, like PVC glue...anyway here's what it looked like after spraying over non-insulated butt splice connectors



...small heat shrink over each wire...
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww359/MariettaMike/IMG_20140125_143038_zpsove24icp.jpg[/IMG]

...large heat shrink over the whole deal...
http://i735.photobucket.com/albums/ww359/MariettaMike/IMG_20140125_14351_edit_1390678550772_zpslfdgd5sn.jpg[/IMG]

Hope it lasts, because it will be a bitch cutting that heat shrink off.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great but now u need to smear some silicone on the ends.The water will get in were the wires come together.

I got tired of the same thing and used simple but splices and then coated them w/ silicone not pretty but works.Or you can spring for the expensive splices and a good heat gun..... good luck


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Best thing I did after reading up on marine electrical as to take the liquid tape (brush on) coat the connections and slide heat shrink over it while it is still wet. Heat with a heat gun and the tape will ooze out the sides completely sealing the connection.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

neat idea ----gotta remember that one


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Best thing I did after reading up on marine electrical as to take the liquid tape (brush on) coat the connections and slide heat shrink over it while it is still wet.  Heat with a heat gun and the tape will ooze out the sides completely sealing the connection.


I kinda did that on one of them, but the ends sealed off first causing a bubble to form in the middle, I kept heating until the bubble popped, the shrink shrank and the liquid tape came out the hole and sealed it.

Lesson Learned: heat shrink the middle first


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup inside to outside...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I saw a skiff the other day that had the lights mounted on the PVC guides...they never get wet.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> I saw a skiff the other day that had the lights mounted on the PVC guides...they never get wet.


To me, this is the best way. Also, keep all your butt connections up high and they never get wet. You will have to spring for a spool of trailer wire to make this happen on most trailers as the standard lengths in kits usually won't have enough. Spend a little more now to save time and headache later down the road.


----------

